# MISSING the POINT !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Posts I love - anticipations ( first pup ) - pup pics - training & health - this is reality !!! 16 years old and you have to lift the love of your life on to the couch to V close - a 20 hour trip out west to have your pup hunt ( one last time ) for 30 minutes - till you are willing to do this never get a V - no sad stories ! just the ones that have added to your LIFE !!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

+1

It's about the dog.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Too true REM and Gunnr. 

REm, even given all that, it still hurts when they have their last hunt in life!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Feelings that's all REM ... Not everything is as it seems... 

Focus on the dog, leave feelings aside take posts with a grain of salt. 
Young people are impressionable, right Marty  


I hope this posts stays and isn't removed by mods -


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've hunted all over this country and have decided that the mountain west is IMO the best hunting ground, at least it is for me and my pup. We will be moving to Utah in about 2 weeks so that we can be closer to our hunt. Its is definitely a way of life for me, not just a hobby. My life pretty much revolves around training/working/hunting/playing with my pup and I wouldn't have it any other way. The last hunt with a veteran pup is always a special one for me and I usually cry tears of gratitude and sadness during the entire hunt. The only times I've ever broken hunting regulations or hunted out of season have been to hunt my pups one last time and I'll happily continue to do so. I remember one time running into a DNR ranger once while hunting out of season on a last hunt with a dying pup. With tears in my eyes I told him my reasons and shared the stories of a lifetime of memories with my old Champ. With tears in his eyes, he told me he had just seen a 10 buck about 3/4 mile down the way, gave Champ the green light and wished us the best of luck. Champ had a wonderful and fresh venison steak for dinner that night


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

dmak,

Now that you are heading west we'll have to join up sometime. Utah is just a hop, skip, and a jump from the SF Bay Area. Unlike lifetime hunters, I didn't hunt behind a dog until just three short years ago. I have only hunted upland birds. Been offered to sit in a duck blind with a lab but just don't see the same joy in that as an early morning hunt in the fields or hills.

If you ever want company on a hunt in the mountains or the west, give me a shout. 

I can carry your and your dog's water.

Have a tremendous respect for seasoned hunters. Have known many in my years of construction. Was just "too busy" raising two girls and hunting in California is tough. Too many people in not enough territory. Now Wyoming, Utah, South Dakota, Colorado, Nevada, Idaho. Different story. Something I want to do more of. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> Feelings that's all REM ... Not everything is as it seems...
> 
> Focus on the dog, leave feelings aside take posts with a grain of salt.
> Young people are impressionable, right Marty
> ...



I only remove posts that *I* deem inappropriate


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

RBD - I will indeed be planning on meeting with you sometime in the not so distant future. I am still pretty new to upland as it isn't as prominent here in the south. Would love to go out with a pro like yourself. Duck hunting is usually cold and miserable, but its fun to watch a good retriever do his job in icy conditions.

I'll soon be acquiring a new pup and am going to have to break him into the world of hunting, pretty sure it'll be a GSP (unless I can find a Transylvanian hound). Im I've never hunted California, I've always been afraid of the gun laws and crazy left wingers. Sounds like I have a reason to give it a try. 

We're going to have to cool down on the hunting for the next 3-4 months to adjust to our move, but I'll be planning some deer and elk hunts for the coming fall/winter seasons. Bog game hunting is one of the great joys and thrills of life.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: MISSING the POINT !*



dmak said:


> RBD - I will indeed be planning on meeting with you sometime in the not so distant future. I am still pretty new to upland as it isn't as prominent here in the south. Would love to go out with a pro like yourself. Duck hunting is usually cold and miserable, but its fun to watch a good retriever do his job in icy conditions.
> 
> I'll soon be acquiring a new pup and am going to have to break him into the world of hunting, pretty sure it'll be a GSP (unless I can find a Transylvanian hound). Im I've never hunted California, I've always been afraid of the gun laws and crazy left wingers. Sounds like I have a reason to give it a try.
> 
> We're going to have to cool down on the hunting for the next 3-4 months to adjust to our move, but I'll be planning some deer and elk hunts for the coming fall/winter seasons. Bog game hunting is one of the great joys and thrills of life.


Your first post about a lifestyle is so true. It's hard to beat just you, your pup and the bush.

One thing to consider with yr next breed of pup. A GSP tends to range further than a V. It can make it a little challenging on big game. They will still work, as you know I have one of each, but my V is a better Deer dog than my GSP. I still take both out each time, bit she needs to be kept in check whereas he just gets on with it. 

Good luck with the move. Utah sounds like heaven on a stick......


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Oz - actually one of the the reasons I wanna go with a GSP is because they tend to range out. I've got a close range Kauzy and wanna add a long range pup to the team. My last pup Champ was a plott hound/GSP mix and he was the best tracker I've ever had (Kauzy being a close second). He could pick up a scent so easily and track to the source for miles. I plan on utilizing the Garmin Astro GPS collar so that he can range out on a track and I can follow at my pace with ease. 

Plus the Mrs wants a blue dog.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dmak - Please check your yard 4 PIKE !! no problem keeping him in a bird field - he just forgets which state we are hunting in - yes he does range LARGE !!!!!!! - but in your case - go with the BOSS - I too love GSP's LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Rem - if Pike shows up on my doorstep he'll be well received, but we'll work him like a V should be worked; all day long. Hopefully he and Kauzy would teach each other some new tricks. I'll try to tire him out for you


----------

